# Désactiver genius sur app store



## stéphane83 (9 Juillet 2011)

Comment désactiver genius une fois qu'il a été activé sur l'app store Dun iPad ou iPhone?
Merci


----------



## arbaot (9 Juillet 2011)

sur l'iBidule
dans l'app *appstore* descendre tout en bas 
puis tapoter sur [Identifiant apple: truc@bidule.xxx]
[afficher le compte]
[Désactiver Genius pour apps]


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Juillet 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> sur l'iBidule
> dans l'app *appstore* descendre tout en bas
> puis tapoter sur [Identifiant apple: truc@bidule.xxx]
> [afficher le compte]
> [Désactiver Genius pour apps]



Merci!


----------



## Keikoku (10 Avril 2012)

merci


----------

